

First URL active once more - fady
http://first-website.web.cern.ch/blog/first-url-active-once-more

======
NathanKP
And it is already back down again because of all the traffic. The archived
version is still up at:
[http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/T...](http://www.w3.org/History/19921103-hypertext/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html)

